# Just picked this up



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Bought this 2005 e350 yesterday 100,000 k on it ..

Darn thing is mint not a mark on it ..

Picked it up for 5,800 certified ...

The seller bought it 6 months ago for $ 10,000 ... The guy is heading back to Columbia ...

He bought it drove 3,000 k paid $ 10 k and sold it to me for $5.8k


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

It dirty right now ... Drove it back in a snow storm


----------



## Mpc_mhayes (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice. I think I am getting a trailer next to pull behind my truck. But after that I will be looking for a van.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

You got a hell of a good deal there. That in good shape

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

I like that long wb box...Merry Christmas


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

WTG OS. Great buy on a nice rig.


----------

